# ShopTemp Reference Code



## VanillaCena (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey there!

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone on this forum. I've spent plenty of time lurking around here and I just wanted to let you all know how helpful you have been in my choice of a flash card (DSTWO). 

Feeling nostalgic with the new Golden Sun coming out, I finally pulled the trigger today on a Midnight Blue DSi XL from Amazon for $139.99 US, which I thought was a pretty good deal. 

I'm not sure it even exists, but I've been scouring the forums looking for an "official" GBAtemp reference link to ShopTemp so the credit of my flash card purchase goes to the site. 
If anyone has a link to this, please let me know (I apologize if its in plain site, as I'm not exactly awake at the moment, lol)

Thank you for all the help,
-Jim


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 2, 2010)

Umm... no.

But I wouldn't mind if I got $1.75.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Click on mine or Evo.lve's sig. Do yourself a favor, and stay away from the R4's. Acekard 2i or DSTWO is strongly recommended as they have the best support.

Or you can just go to 

www.shoptemp.com.

I think that's what your asking.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 2, 2010)

I knew people were gonna come in here and start peddling their own referral links

shoptemp is an official partner of gbatemp
should just buy it from the main link, no ref needed
http://shoptemp.com/products/Supercard-DST...e-DSi-p-97.html


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude he didn't make sense. I didn't know if he wanted to give someone credit, or if he wanted to give GBAtemp credit.

That's why I didn't link with my referral number. I just said about our sigs.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 2, 2010)

www.shoptemp.com is the official website. There is no such thing as an 'official' referal link and try not to ask for one as people will start to spam their ones


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 2, 2010)

just click the card you want in my signature if you want to use a referral link so badly...

Enjoy


----------



## stublu (Dec 2, 2010)

So what does the DStwo do that R4 with wood doesn't.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

stublu said:
			
		

> So what does the DStwo do that R4 with wood doesn't.



Auto-Bypass Anti-Piracy, gba emulation, SNES emulation, real time save, and a whole bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

*DS / DS Lite*
The card will work on an original (fat) DS or a DS Lite.
*DSi / DSi XL*
The card will work on a DSi or DSi XL as well.
*Game Updates*
Firmware updates are what let cards play newer games, these are the life-blood of the card.
*SDHC*
SDHC refers to SD cards larger than 2GB (gigabytes). If there's no SDHC support, you can only use SD cards up to 2GB.
*WiFi Update*
The Acekard 2i can update it's cheats (and get minor bug fixes) over WiFi without having to connect to a computer.
*Clean Mode*
The DSTwo has special features to ignore AP in most games, letting you play them without having to wait for a firmware update first.
*RTS*
The Real-Time Save (Save State) function lets you save and reload your game progress at any moment you wish.
*In-Game Guide*
You can pull up text files and images in-game, in order to check a walkthrough or map you downloaded at any time during a game.
*Slow Motion*
The card lets you slow down the game speed as you wish.
*In-Game Cheats*
The card lets you create and modify cheats while the game is running.
*Special Homebrew*
The card has multiple pieces of special homebrew, such as it's own GBA and SNES emulators, as well as text/PDF reader and video player.
*Battery Life*
Unfortunately the DSTwo's extra CPU and RAM (which give it the special features) eat into the battery life a bit.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 2, 2010)

And hence, the DSTWO is better. But they're all "out of stock" thanks to a legal issue.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually, the R4 is a good choice for compatibility.  WoodR4 sees faster (and more) updates than AKAIO.

And if you wanna help me toward my goal of a free SCDS2, PLEASE click on my referral link in my sig!


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 2, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Actually, the R4 is a good choice for compatibility.  WoodR4 sees faster (and more) updates than AKAIO.
> 
> And if you wanna help me toward my goal of a free SCDS2, PLEASE click on my referral link in my sig!


But they're no longer sold at Shoptemp, LOL.

And I advertise just for a Dingoo!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

AKAIO's AAP has been letting ti play games without needing patches, unlike Wood users.


----------

